# CGM and blind



## Dandelion (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi! Is anyone aware of anyone using a CGM who is blind? This has been suggested to someone I know and I’m not sure if it will work. She injects for Type 1. She runs her sugars high as she lives alone. She has a talking phone but I don’t think it is smart and she has a computer. Would it be able to be linked up to beep if she was going too high or low?
Thank you for any advice


----------



## Dandelion (Feb 9, 2020)

Benny G said:


> If it's OK with admin I can supply a link to a forum where this has been discussed.
> https://forum.fudiabetes.org/t/cgm-visually-impaired/8182
> 
> I hope you find the information you are looking for


Thank you. That’s a great start


----------

